# Stores closed on Thanksgiving... forever!



## Oops (Nov 22, 2021)

But not DCs.  No way, no how!


----------



## Luck (Nov 22, 2021)

Thats fine with me. I want the extra day of holiday pay/vacation. 
Keep in mind the store may be closed but that doesn't meant that they won't be stocking and prepping for black Friday behind closed doors.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Nov 22, 2021)

Luck said:


> Thats fine with me. I want the extra day of holiday pay/vacation.
> Keep in mind the store may be closed but that doesn't meant that they won't be stocking and prepping for black Friday behind closed doors.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 23, 2021)

I absolutely do not believe it. Expect a reconsideration and revision of this policy in three or four years


----------

